# All In One Company?



## tammylu (May 19, 2010)

I am planning to purchase a vacation home in Abruzzo sometime within the next 6 months. Is it worth it to go with one of the all in one type of companies (like House Around Italy...etc) or try and figure it out myself? I would like to buy something that needs some renovating (no need for a mortgage- I saved up) and plan on spending every summer in Italy, perhaps one day in the future trying for a long term stay visa. I speak only VERY basic tourist Italian but am willing to learn.

I have been researching as much as I can online. I lived in Germany for 3 years and am not worried about life in a foreign place or having to essentially 'camp' out as my property is being restored. The all in one companies sound like a good deal as far as paperwork, translating goes but I am concerned about working with their geometra and workers. Too good to be true? What about the whirlwind property hunting trips? Worth it? Earthquake damaged areas? 
Have any of you done this? I am coming from the US so I cant just pop over to Italy often to check on things.
Any helpful advice, words of wisdom?
Thanks so much
Tammy


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Paperwork on buying a house is

Intial offer.
Closing paperwork.

Really that's it. If you can't read Italian the notary will require you have a translator present during the closing.

Personally I'd make a list of your requirements. Include everything. I mean EVERYTHING. If you're buying an older home it's not unusual for it to not have a heating system. The mountians in Abruzzo aren't exactly warm during the winter. 

If it was me I'd suggest renting a place for awhile. Learn the area. Take your time looking.

Abruzzo is a large area. most of the older fixer uppers are in the rural settings. If you aren't careful you risk ending up like a bad movie. Saying you want a place in Abruzzo is sort of like saying you want a place in the US south. It can be beachside big city. Or high altitude rural.

Come over and rent for a while. Rents are cheap. You'll learn what you like or hate. It'll cut down buyers remorse.


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

*in accordo....*

Strongly agree with NicolaZ. Come and spend a summer, find out which area appeals to you most, get some recommendations, and figure out who are the good (and maybe not so good) guys.


----------



## tammylu (May 19, 2010)

Thank you for your advice. I am actually most interested in the Teramo area. I am planning a visit to narrow down my options of course. I know ideally it would be great to stay for several months to get a solid impression however my current schedule and the fact that I have children makes long stays more challenging during the school year. 
I appreciate all the insight and information I have received so far from your posts. Looking forward to learning more  
Tammy


----------

